# Questions On New 21rs



## gskin (Mar 8, 2005)

My wife and I purchased a new 21rs last Oct fron Great Outdoors Rv in Fulton, NY. Due to the snow, we haven't even SEEN the unit since the purchase, but should take delivery end of month. SO glad we chose the Outback over the hybrids we were looking at, due primarily to everything we read here. Anyway, paid $14900 for the unit loaded which included one year storage. Think this is a good price on a new '04? Also dealer will be installing a Blue Ox wd hitch with sway control later this week. He also carries the Reese, but recommended the Blue Ox. Any comments on this would be greatly appreciated. Really looking forward to the Adirondacks this Spring! Thanks to all again.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your "new" toy. I too have a 2004 21rs.

As for the WD Hitch. I have the Reese Dual Cam, and love it. Pretty simple to connect and disconnect. We camped half a dozen times last year and never had any sway or problems. If and when it's set up correctly, the TV and Trailer almost become one.

I have never heard of Blue Ox, so I really can not comment on it . I've been a memeber of Outbacker Forum for just under a year, and have never seen it mentioned in any threads. This does not mean it's not a good brand. Maybe someone else can chime in...

Jose


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I also have the Reese Dual Cam and also love it... works great as far as I can tell (never toweed without it) .. easy to use .. and its a name that has been around for years.....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congratulations on your snowbound trailer









What are you towing with? I use a friction sway control on ours and it does a good job for us. We changed the P rated tires on our yukon to LT's, and made sure the hitch was set up right. We haven't had any sway in all kinds of conditions.

The 21rs is pretty short and light so if your tow vehicle is adequate you should do fine with a friction sway control. The dual cam is a good option if you feel you want more. One thing to make sure of is that you have enough tongue weight. I've found on ours I have to pack a good amount of gear up front to keep the tongue weight where I want it. Not having enough tongue weight can cause sway.

Is the blue ox sway control the one with the hydraulic arms? The concept behind it seems good, I just haven't read much about it.

Mike


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to the forum. action

I have heard of the Blue Ox but I have not done any research on it.
Think spring!









David


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw a brochure for the Blue Ox hitch at my local RV dealer and checked it out online at:

http://www.aemfg.com/hitches/

They have two hitches, the first one is very expensive and wouldn't work with the Outback due to the location of the LP tanks and batteries. The other one appears to be similar to the Equalizer brand hitch sway control setup but the Blue Ox uses a springbar & chain setup like the Reese. I decided to go with the Equalizer because I knew a couple of people that were very happy with them. I suspect the Equalizer was cheaper as well but I never checked the price on the Blue Ox system so I can't say for sure. Blue Ox also has a pretty nice looking hydraulic sway control unit. It looks like they make some good products, I just haven't seen them around here very often.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to our group!


----------

